# Decided on Hardtail, but which one for £1k?



## aserota (16 Aug 2008)

Hi all,

Now decided that im deffinately after a lightweight hardtail, but am unsure which bikes i should look further into.

Ny budget is upto £1k (second hand or new), but am happy to spend far less.

Am ideally looking for a carbon frame (if in budget) and XT deore groupset. Frame would need to be 19-21.5" as im 6ft 1.

Lower price bracked would be a Specialised Hardrock Pro Disc, but am unknlowedgeable about Kona, Cube and other manufacturers.

Are there any brands that are very well built, that i should try and demo?



cheers all


----------



## Mr Pig (16 Aug 2008)

You really need to ride the things. 

Whatever the brand, most of the bits on the bike are bought in from a handful of manufacturers, Shimano, Rockshox, Avid etc, so it's quite easy to compare the spec for different bikes. What you can't tell is what it'll be like to ride. Two bikes that look very similar on paper can feel very different because if differences in geometry and the way the frames are made. 

Some bikes, like the Hardrock and Rockhopper, have a quite agressive riding position whilst other bikes are more upright and relaxed. It really depends on what feels right to you and what you want to use the bike for.

Good time to buy a bike though, sales coming up!


----------



## Ludwig (16 Aug 2008)

Go for one that looks good, with quality components, good gearing to suit your general fitness and type of riding you want to do. Do some research ie check the online bike shops and see what various parts cost. There are lots of review sites where bike are effectively lab tested to check their build quality and performance etc. Go to a mtb centre and have a chat with some of the riders. They will give you an honest assessment of their bikes.


----------



## maurice (18 Aug 2008)

Whereabouts do you ride and what sort of riding do you do?


----------



## aserota (23 Aug 2008)

Most riding (offroad) is down on flat trails, with gtavel, mud and roots, i do not use it for jumping.

I have tried taking my hybrid bike out with suspesnsion (front) on its lightest, but yet it seems to not quite be up to the job.


----------



## GilesM (25 Aug 2008)

You will get a very good hardtail for £1000, many shops will let you have a demo bike for the day, some will charge for this, and will refund the charge if you buy the bike, others will not charge, ring round your local bike shops and see what's available.

If I was buying a hardtail for a grand, this would probably be my choice;

http://www.orangebikes.co.uk/2008bikes/evo8-upg.php

Orange will tell you which dealers do demo bikes.

Giles


----------



## Mr Pig (26 Aug 2008)

If I had a grand to spend on a bike I'd buy one of these:

http://www.bikeradar.com/gear/category/bikes/mountain/product/altitude-20-9224

In the sales you should get one for closer to £800 I reckon.


----------



## mr Mag00 (27 Aug 2008)

orange are a UK company too!


----------



## GilesM (28 Aug 2008)

> orange are a UK company too!



Another good reason to buy one, I do think this is important, if you buy an orange bike and put as much Hope stuff on as possible you will have a great bike, a great bike designed for the british climate and you will be helping to keep good quality, interesting jobs in Britain. 

Giles


----------



## User482 (28 Aug 2008)

Orange may be a UK company but most of their frames are made in the far east. If you want a truly UK bike, you will probably have to go to a custom frame builder.

There are loads of excellent hard tails around the £1k mark. Use the magazine reviews to compile a shortlist and see if your LBS can arrange a test ride or two. Bear in mind that shops will be starting to discount the 2008 range soon.


----------



## Mr Pig (28 Aug 2008)

Ridgback, who make the Genesis brand, are also a UK outfit. The steel Altitude range are made in the UK, including the frames, except the entry level 00 model which is made in Taiwan. They are lovely bikes and the geometry is really nice off road.


----------



## Ludwig (30 Aug 2008)

Go to a site like Wiggle. They have a huge range of hard tails and if you ask what you are looking for, they will advise you on a suitable bike. 
You can get a good Trek for well under a grand. You might want to consider getting 2 bike at £500 each with one being a road or commuter type bike.


----------



## GilesM (1 Sep 2008)

Mr Pig said:


> Ridgback, who make the Genesis brand, are also a UK outfit. The steel Altitude range are made in the UK, including the frames, except the entry level 00 model which is made in Taiwan. They are lovely bikes and the geometry is really nice off road.



I saw an altitude Bike on Saturday, (probably seen one before but never paid attention) it looked very good, even better now I know it's made in this country.

Giles


----------



## aserota (7 Sep 2008)

thanks for all your comments!

Ive been continuing to look and trying to decide exactly what components i would like and ideally need. 

I have been cycling a lot more over the past few months (road only) and trying to do 100miles a week. My road bike is a full carbon trigon bike, with fsa pro and dura ace group sets and brakes.

From my research it seams like th deore XT is the way to go (MTB) as it is more durable from the XTR groupsets. Also i am very tempted to get myself a carbon frame if at all possible, but still have the aid of front suspension. I have seen this bike;

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Spin-Wheels-B...=39:1|66:2|65:3|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

which could be a nice little project.


I have also been looking into the 2008 bikes, such as the Specialized Rockhopper Pro Disc and on a slightly different tangent Treks 9.8 and 9.5

I think overall now, im looking for a very light bike, ideally equiped with XT kit and good v or disc brakes. Carbon is on the wish list also. 2nd hand will be the only way to go imo for this spec.


Any thoughts about the link?


----------



## Mr Pig (7 Sep 2008)

Looks like a nice bike. I also like the idea of a lightweight ridged MTB, I think it would be a lot of fun. I just depends what you're going to do with it, my suspension fork has saved my neck a few times.

I'm very wary of buying 'projects' second hand though, you don't know exactly what you're getting. A couple of years ago I looked at a car that was being sold by a guy I know, he's taken it as part-payment for some tuning/modifying he'd done on the owner's new car. The car I looked at was mildly modified, mostly styling stuff, but you had to look pretty closely to pick up on some of the undesirable things he'd done. For instance he's removed both front and rear tow hooks and smoothed over the bumpers. Not the first thing you'd notice but a real pain in the backside if you ever need to get picked up by the AA!

That bike could be a bargain, or it could be a nuisance. Your call :0)


----------



## aserota (7 Sep 2008)

From what ive seen on the auction and emails from the seller the bike seems pretty decent. Im very tempted to purchase the bike (depending on price we agree) due to the kit it has.

Longterm id like to invest in a trigon carbon mtb frame, as i am so impressed with my road frame and transfer the kit over.

What sort of price should i be looking to pay for the bike though?


----------



## Mr Pig (7 Sep 2008)

aserota said:


> What sort of price should i be looking to pay for the bike though?



Really, I have no idea. I guess as long as you're happy with the price. Is it quite near you?


----------



## aserota (10 Sep 2008)

The bike is going to be £750 as it is now.

It needs an XT 9 speed cassette and chain. Which with fitting will be under a £100.

Any ideas on this price? i am quite keen


----------



## Mr Pig (11 Sep 2008)

I don't know, you can get a lot of bike, with a guarantee, in the sales for that money. It really is your call. Personally, I don't think I'd risk it, but that doesn't mean it's a bad bike. If you've set your heart on it then go for it. Maybe... ;0)


----------



## mikeitup (11 Sep 2008)

*re*

as previously mentioned Orange, ridgeback and try wiggle for their very nice Focus range (german, I know) also these are highly regarded too :

http://www.merlincycles.co.uk/?fn=product&productId=37&categoryId=38


----------



## pubrunner (12 Sep 2008)

I can really recommend a Rock Lobster tig team sl 08; a cracking lightweight bike that ticks all the boxes !

I got mine earlier this year from Merlin Cycles; the service was first class - I specified the bike exactly as I wanted it and that was what I got. (After I'd taken on-board some very useful tips and advice from the Merlin staff).


----------



## aserota (13 Sep 2008)

After a chat with the seller today, i have gone ahead with the purchase.

All parts are new, bar the wheels which are running true and in excellent condition. For the price i couldn't find anything better, as i was adement i wanted xt deore gear.

If i really get competitive with MTB'ing i may look at getting some new fork (with suspension) and will change over to a trigon MTB carbon frame. But for now i want to get used to MTB'ing and transfer from road to off road biking.


----------



## Mr Pig (13 Sep 2008)

Good luck with your new bike :0) I'm sure you'll enjoy it and it's a nice bike.


----------



## aserota (17 Sep 2008)

I received the bike today and it is immaculate. Everything is brand new with boxes included, bar the wheels and handlebars.

I have booked it into evans cycles tomorrow for a chain and casette to be fitted and a general service to check everything is running well (all groupset is new and unused so should be).

So i ended up paying £750 for the bike, and will be looking at around £100 for parts and labour tomorrow, so am very quite happy its underbudget.

Bike seems very light, not weighed it, but estimate around 11kg or less so should be nice to ride.

Will get pics up when it is home tomorrow. Got a 20mile cycle to get used to it!


----------



## Mr Pig (17 Sep 2008)

aserota said:


> Bike seems very light, not weighed it, but estimate around 11kg or less



Wish my bike weighed that! ;0) Mine is over 13.


----------



## aserota (18 Sep 2008)

hmm slightly frustrating day to say the least!

Headset was broken, so needed replacing, £60 with labour. XT chain and cassette bought and fitted, so repair work was £250.

I rode the bike from london bridge to waterloo then found the new headset was loose and the seat post come loose aswell, so well done evans cycles. Got this fixed by a mechanic who then informed me that the lovely carbon forks were too short for the frame and showed me.

So will now be looking for some new forks, but rest of the bike is grand. Need to get it setup properly as knees were hurting after 20 miles around london.


----------



## Mr Pig (18 Sep 2008)

I hope you get it sorted but these are exactly the kind of risks to take buying a bike, or anything, of this nature. Such issues were very likely, I just hope you can get them sorted at reasonable cost and the bike can be adjusted to fit properly.


----------



## maurice (19 Sep 2008)

Where doe the 250 figure come from, an XT cassette and chain costs a fraction of that?


----------



## aserota (19 Sep 2008)

estimates, receipt is in bag

Chain - £20
Casette - £40
Service - £55
Headset - £40
Headset labour - £25
Rear Mech Hanger - £20
and other bits ill have to check, but was £252 in total


I have had a serious think about the bike today. Realistically it would be best to sell the forks and get something similar but of correct fitment. Otherwise i could sell the bike, but i would imagine id make a huge loss.

Its annoying, but on the other hand with a little work it should be fantastic (half cup of water and all).


----------



## aserota (20 Sep 2008)

Regardless of all the above....

I just went out for a proper off road and road cycle on the bike and it is fantastic.

I spent this morning checking over the bike and setting it up properly for my use. The change of speed is excellent and its very lightweight, meaning it can change direction in an instant.

The next step is to go to the one bike shop i trust (now anyway) and have a chat regarding the forks. I will also be changing over my SPD pedals from my road bike and getting some road pedals on that bike.

Very impressed with the bike, now i have had some time riding it.


----------



## Mr Pig (20 Sep 2008)

Nice one :0) Sounds like you've won a watch.


----------

